# Make your own 12ga slugs



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Came across this on another forum;
http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/yabb/forum.pl

I though I would pass it along, was sorta deemed "caveman reloading", maybe some of you have seen this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g06a6RWC4A[/ame] 

After seeing the vidio on the "homemade Caveman 12 ga slugs", I got to thinking about the lee Loader.
Looking to buy a proper mold, though.
Now, not saying I would ever resort to doing this, guess it's nice to know I can. 

Checked Lee's cataloge and didn't see them listed anymore? 

Anyway, thought I would see if any were out there, so bought one on Ebay for $33.99 bucks. 

Intrestingly enough I just gave the 12ga loader/most all the empties, boxes, etc., set up for trap loads to my nephew. 
(now when ever I need a couple of boxes I just call and say, "Pat, how about a couple of boxes", he eh he. 

So, does anybody have one, out there?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i was just on teh lee web site they still have the mold 

i have seen 2 variations the round nosed and the one that looks a bit like a badmitin shuttel that one is suppsed to be good for non rifled barrels because it doen't need spin stablization to keep it from tumbling

but there was supposed to be a particular wad used with that has a notch in the bottom of it that acts as a sabott for the slugs fired from a rifled barrel


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

lyman has a waist type one that is supposed to be good...it looks like a giant pellet. I have an old pumpkin ball mould from lyman I have cast slugs up with but haven't loaded yet. I used to buy boxes of slugs every year after the season. I do however want the new lyman one


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i haven't anything with a rifled barrle so i like the winchester super x rifled slugs they have worked well for me for 14 years when i started using them they have sold them in 15 round value packs for probably the last 8-10 used to be 6.99 a box of 15 then 7:49 i was low after sighting in a new scope last season i broke down and paid 12 dollars for a box just before season last year the best i have found since was 8 dollars for 15 at wally world so i got some going to get more each time i see some and have some $ in the ammo budget

i find with a 50 yard zero in a 12ga mod 30 inch barrel that i am 3-4 inches low at 100 and hold about a 4 inch group i can live with that 100 yards is about as far as one can see in the woods we hunt and we only have a few small feilds we will likely always be shotgun at primary camp even thou much of the state went rifle this last year 

yes that is a scoped 2-7 variable 12 auto with a 30 inch barrel in modified choke but for what i paid for it when i was 14 it has been my primay deer gun since then just recently adding the scope yes it looks odd but it works finding a case for it is a bit of a chalenge so i am making my own


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I did see that Lee molds, on their site.
I was talking about the "Lee Loader" in 12 ga, or 20ga.
They don't seem to be listed anymore.
A 12ga Lee loader is what I bought on line, now here yet, so we'll see.

Interesting enough I looked up the molds on the Midway site, and the Lee molds (about $20 bucks) are listed as "Out of SK, Back ordered".
While probably order one directly from Lee, at about $30.00 bucks., their back log time is shorter.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

FYI:
Got the Lee Loader for the 12 ga, didn't come with instructions.
An e-mail to Lee Precision just stated they don't make them any more and instructions were not available.
Quite a long search finally turned up this:
http://shootersforum.com/showthread.htm?t=36906&page=2

Appears that the only place on the planet were some one has posted thunbnails of the instructions.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I was at a friend who sell stuff at the fun shows picking up some stuff and he had two lee loaders on his shelf. He said thay were his dads and he did not want them if I could use em. So I grabbed em. One is a 12 gauge and one a 44 spec/mag  

I had ta laugh after all I had always meant to get a couple of em over the years and you guys were just talking about them, Both are like new used little with the boxes and instructions... 

Should be fun to try.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> I had ta laugh after all I had always meant to get a couple of em over the years and you guys were just talking about them, Both are like new used little with the boxes and instructions...
> 
> Should be fun to try.


Yeah, they are quite the thing, and it seems to bothers a lot of people when they show you how to just pound in a new primer with a tap of a hammer.
Then seat the bullet with a hammer.

I guess I was a little leary when I first used one also, but they work pretty good especially if you load cases you have fired your self, out of your gun, as the case sizing isn't there.
I like the idea that it's small and you are able to carry it around if you have to.
Good luck!


----------

